# How put roman numerals in the first pages of a word document followed by numbers??



## television (31 Oct 2008)

How put roman numerals in the first pages of a word document followed by numbers??


----------



## j26 (31 Oct 2008)

*Re: How put roman numerals in the first pages of a word document followed by numbers?*

Break the document into sections with Section Breaks.  Each section can then be numbered separately.


----------



## television (31 Oct 2008)

*Re: How put roman numerals in the first pages of a word document followed by numbers?*



j26 said:


> Break the document into sections with Section Breaks. Each section can then be numbered separately.


 WHere is section break ?? Thanks for the help


----------



## j26 (31 Oct 2008)

*Re: How put roman numerals in the first pages of a word document followed by numbers?*

I don't have Word at home but I think Ctrl & Enter will bring up options for which break to insert.
If not it will be on the Menu Bar somewhere


----------



## CrazyWater (1 Nov 2008)

*Re: How put roman numerals in the first pages of a word document followed by numbers?*

Insert menu >> Break >> section break next page

Then as j26 said each section can be numbered separately.


----------

